# Evoo?



## Billdolfski (Feb 22, 2006)

I've read several threads now and seen this mentioned.  I was just curious as to what this was.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 22, 2006)

*Extra Virgin Olive Oil   *


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

It's olive oil  Extra virgin


----------



## Billdolfski (Feb 22, 2006)

Lol, I guess I'm not to savvy when it comes to the internet cooking lingo.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

Don't worry.  You'll figure it all out in no time at all.


----------



## corazon (Feb 22, 2006)

It's a Rachel Ray thing isn't it?  It's funny, she says evoo to save time but then always explain that it's extra virgin olive oil.  She ends up using more time that way.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes. she's the one that started it ( as far as I know)  I never say it out loud but.. it is easier to type.


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2006)

I think she just popularised it, but I had heard it called that for a long time. There is even a restaurant in Boston called EVOO, although I do not know which came first, the restaurant or RR


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

ahhh thanks for the info GB!


----------

